# Richtige Batterie



## Floriboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Möchte mein Hummibird 718 jetzt auch mobil nutzen.
Da kam mir die Frage nach der richtigen Batterie und wieviel Leistung benötige ich und Vorallem welche Batterien kann ich nehmen.
Reichen 7Ah um über den Tag zu kommen oder sollte ich schon zu 10Ah oder mehr greifen?

Die Batterie muss ja in jedem Fall auch im liegen transportiert werden, von daher kommt ein Motoradbatterie ja nicht in Frage oder?
Gruß
Flori


----------



## Goatie (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir auch gerade eine Batterie für mein altes Lowrance X55 Echolot gekauft.
Die Allermeisten nehmen eine 7,2 Ah Gelbatterie (Verbrauchsbatterie, nicht Starterbatterie). Ich habe mich für eine 17 Ah Batterie entschieden, weil ich auch noch das Hand-GPS und evtl. noch das Handy darüber laden möchte. Zumindest möchte ich die Option offen lassen, weitere Verbraucher anschließen zu können. 
Der wichtigste Punkt ist aber: 

1:Gelbatterie wegen der Lageunabhängigkeit und 
2:Verbrauchsbatterie, wegen der Zyklenfestigkeit. 

Eine Startbatterie aus Auto und Motorrad ist für kurzfristige, große Leistungsabgabe ausgelegt (Zündung), wird dann üblicherweise durch den Generator geladen und kann Tiefentladungen überhaupt nicht gut verkraften. Außerdem ist auf vielen Gewässern das Benutzen von Bleisäure (Flüssigbatterien) aus Gewässerschutzgründen verboten.

Ich hoffe, Dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

Petri,

Goatie


----------



## Floriboy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Also reichen für den normaler Betrieb 7Ah übern Tag?
Beim Schlageter gibts ja nur eine Art Batterien mit verschiedenen Ah Werten..ich werd allerdings nicht so schlau daraus was drin ist!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Hauseigenen Batterien vom Schlageter?
Gruß
Flori


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

ich habe ne 9ah batterie,mein arbeitskollege die selbe.der hat die schon 2 jahre an seinem boot hängen ohne nachzuladen.er angelt aber nicht sondern fährt nur mal zu spass mit dem boot im sommer.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Goatie (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

also für einen Angeltag reicht das bestimmt dicke... Hab´s noch nicht richtig ausgetestet, wie weit ich mit meinen 17 Ah komme, daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie lange 7 Ah halten. Kommt auch sicher auf dein Echo an. Müsste doch sicher auch drauf stehen, wieviel Ampere das hat. Dann kannst Du das ja ausrechnen. 
Die Beleuchtung des Displays solltest Du aber ausschalten, wenn Du sie nicht unbedingt brauchst. Die schluckt meist ordentlich.

Bei Schlageter gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass er keine normalen Bleisäure-Starterbatterien verkauft... Das wird schon passen, was er anbietet. Kannst die aber sicher auch anrufen oder anmailen und mal fragen, ob das Gelakkus sind und ob die zyklenfest sind. Wie gesagt, ich gehe da ganz stark von aus.

Petri!


----------



## ThorstenBee (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Ich nutze schon seit Jahren eine 7,2Ah Gelbatterie.Die reicht mit angeschlossenem Echolot und Garmin HandGPS im Normalfall minimal 4 Tage  bei ca 8-10Stunden täglicher Nutzung.Hab mir angewöhnt nach 3 Tagen nachzuladen, um Tiefentladung der Batterie zu vermeiden.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Floriboy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Danke Thorsten, das doch mal ne Ansage! Also 7,2 wird bestellt & jut is! Soll ich mir nen "spezial Ladegerät" holen oder reicht nen normales Ladegerät ausm Baumarkt? Mein Bootsbatterie lade ich damit auch nachm winter, also wirds ja keine Probleme geben...oder will sone Gelbatterie verwöhnt werden?
Gruß flo


----------



## ThorstenBee (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Du solltest schon ein Ladegerät für Gelbatterien verwenden,da diese anfangs mit Konstantstrom und dann mit Konstantspannung (IU-Kennlinie) laden.Ist wesentlich Batterieschonender.Ausserden sollte der Ladestrom nicht so hoch sein wie bei normalen Ladegeräten.Ladestrom von 0,5A reicht vollkommen aus.
Alternativ kann auch ein sogenanntes Erhaltungsladegerät (Impulsladegerät) verwendet werden,dient zB zum Überwintern von Motorädern,Old-Youngtimern (oder deiner Bootsbatterie).
gibts im Autozubehör,kleinste Variante,meist mit 3Ampere angegeben, reicht.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

super tips! 

ich habe einfach ne moped batterie genommen und die ist jetzt nach 2 jahren futsch, hält vielleicht noch 4 stunden. Die hat richtig rapide abgebaut in den letzten zwei monaten. anfangs hat sie auch 4 tage bei meinem lowrance x52 verkraftet bei 8 stunden angeln.


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Moin!

Da ich im Auto- und Motorradgroßhandel arbeite kann ich auch etwas dazu beitragen. Die Gel-Moped-Batterien sind eigentlich am besten geeignet, wie schon meine Vorschreiber empfohlen haben. 
Wenn man aber noch eine (oder 2 ) Nummern leichter gehen möchte gibt es mittlerweile auch Lithium-Ionen Batterien im Mopedsektor. Diese sind um ein vielfaches leichter als die "normalen" Batterien und haben keinen Memory-Effekt, das heißt die kann man immer laden wie man möchte. Es ist die gleiche Technologie wie sie heutzutage auch in Handys eingesetzt wird. Der einzige Nachteil ist hier allerdings der Preis, der den einer Gelbatterie erheblich übersteigt, und zwar c.a um das doppelte. Ach und wer sich überlegt eine Moped-Batterie zuzulegen sollte es schnell tun, die Preise werden erheblich ansteigen da kürzlich in China c.a 100 Fabriken, die Moped-Batterien herstellen, geschlossen wurden...

Gruß


----------



## Theo (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

Ich hab aus dem Hause Schlageter zu meinem Humminbird 727 eine 7,2 Ah Gel Batterie bekommen und ein speziell dafür  geeignetes Ladegerät für diese Art von Akkus.
Nach nun cá 3 Jahren Gebrauch (2 x cá 14 Tage und cá 5-7h/tgl.) geht das Akku langsam in die Knie.

Da ich nun vorhabe das Hand GPS auch noch daran anzuschliessen, werde ich mir ein 10Ah oder soagr 12Ah zulegen.

Gruss Theo


----------



## mephisto (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

nimm lieber zwei 7,2 ah akkus!


----------



## Theo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

...aus welchem Grund?


----------



## mephisto (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtige Batterie*

du kommst mit dem nachladen besser klar.der memmory effekt sinkt!
ein akku quasi leer fahren(nicht tiefenentladen),dann den anderen(vollgeladenen) ranstöpseln oder umschalten!
der leere wird dann neu und voll aufgeladen!....dann bis zum nächsten leeren akku und das prozedere erneut starten!
hast du einen akku von 10 oder 12 ah lädts du das ding mitunter jeden tag neu auf(mitunter aber nicht voll)!vielleicht geht dir manchmal auch der saft aus(abhängig von der leistungsabnahme und auch der umgebungstemperatur)
kauf einfach einen weiteren akku,wie der den du schon hast!
wenn der alte dann komplett den geist aufgibt entsorge ihn und kauf dir noch nen neuen mit 7,2ah!
denke günstiger kommst du auf diesem wege auch weck!wahrscheinlich längere lebensdauer und die akkus sind auch noch billiger!

mein 12 ah akku,hat nach 2 jahren(geschätze 300 betriebsstunden) den a... zugekniffen!denke das problem waren die vielen nötigen ladungszyklen bei unterschiedlichsten restkapazitäten!


----------

